# Fire SO on chocolate Truffles coming Friday afternoon late



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got my text message. 5:30 Eastern Time Friday SO on chocolate Truffles for $13.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just got my text message. 5:30 Eastern Time Friday SO on chocolate Truffles for $13.


Doesn't seem like much of a deal. I'll pass on this one.

I long for the days late last year and early this year when they had deals like a new Paperwhite for $20, or a Jabra portable bluetooth speaker for $20.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, I dunno. If, as was reported, we're collectively consuming chocolate faster than it can be grown, maybe this IS a good deal!


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, I dunno. If, as was reported, we're collectively consuming chocolate faster than it can be grown, maybe this IS a good deal!


That may be true. But I've got to ask myself, "Self, do you really need this?" And myself admitted, "Nope." 

Besides, if we're eating chocolate faster than it can be replaced, we should slow down and conserve chocolate. We need to think about future generations. What will they do if we selfishly deplete the earth's chocolate supply?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It is popular. I looked at it at 4:37, seven minutes into the offer,and they were 63% gone! I went ahead and got it...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think as we close on Christmas we will see better deals.


----------

